# George L's in canada... found some



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Tought i would share...Not sure if some of you know this site...

HOME | Steel Guitars of Canada â€“ SGC, Al Brisco, Pedal Steel, Store, Catalogue, Events, Music, Instruments, Colborne, Ontario, Canada

Super nice person, fast shipping, and cheaper than direct for some reason!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been to Al's store. He repaired an old Fender 400 8 string pedal steel for me. Great guy and he has nice selection of pedal steels, lap steels and dobros. Worth the stop if you're motoring down the 401 past Colbourne.
And he does have a good assortment of George L's.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Lauzon music in Ottawa carries George L's and would probably ship them to you nice and tidy. I'm from Ottawa so my trip is quite short to buy from them. Top notch guys and nice selection too.


----------



## Sobes (Apr 12, 2013)

Tapestry Music carries them too. http://www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/manufacturer/info&manufacturer_id=32


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

George L cables don't work. If you want cables to fail while you're on stage, then you want George L.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought 14 gold G L ends and some cable years ago and the have consistently failed. I recently bought some GLS pancake jacks from Orange County Speaker and I will solder my cables from now on. I do occasionally swap out a pedal on my board but all my pedals are secure and the cables are tidy...


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm not totally sure I'd trust them in a situation where pedals are getting bumped around, but in 10-or-so years of gigging with them on pedal boards where the pedals are in fixed positions (velcro, screws, etc.), I've never had an issue. And they're very convenient and easy to work with. Planet Waves on the other hand are complete garbage.


+1 on this. I've heard of people complaining their George L's have failed but it hasn't happened to me in close to 15 years of gigging with them. I'm still using some of the original ones I made too. I do check them and tighten the screws on them every once in a while though.


----------

